# Preserving marshmallows



## mark stanton (May 13, 2012)

Ive recently gotten into a marshmallow making kick and am wondering how to better preserve them. Currently, using organic, non-HFCS ingredients, they hold about a week at room temp. I want to ship some across the country to family but they might have much time left when they arrive. What could I add, or change in my process, that could extend their shelf lives?

Mark


----------



## prettycake (Dec 23, 2011)

Hi Mark,

Isn't making Marshmallows fun ?? I love it too. I would think that since Marshmallows has a lot of sugar, I would think that they do not go bad quickly. I know with candy it will take some time. I don't think you need to preserve them since they are dry, but here is what I found (web link below photo):

BTW, I made these a few months ago. I like the recipe that calls for egg whites..:



http://chowhound.chow.com/topics/435889


----------

